# PUMPED OR WUT



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey...
I have to say it i cant hold it in anymore but I am so excited for this yrs deer season its not like any other for some reason...There is alot more corn (doubt it will all be down) and alot more tags that were given out its gunna be exciting...Finally got drawn for a buck its been 3yrs ...Share some stories about last yrs deer season good or bad just to get me more and more excited..it the greatest time of the yr.....good Luck TO EVERYONE
BigHunter


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Glad to see the excitement! Don't know if you've ever tried bowhunting but you really, really should. 
1. you could be hunting right now
2. always get a buck tag
3. it's approximately 10x more exciting than rifle hunting
4. AND you could still rifle hunt in 3 weeks!

Trust me you would be hooked for life if you tried it. :beer:


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

well its bow season in mass, just started oct 15, but any who it was monday morning and i made my way out to my spot i waited about one hour. Then i see two deer a buck and a doe about 50 yds went to take the shot but relized to many trees iin the wayso i slowly moved went around in front wind in my face got to about 30 yds i stand up pull my bow back took aim... just getting to relase then a third one comes into the picture and spooks the two i was going and all three ran off ..... :******: well what are you gonna do.....i just cant wait for gun season :sniper:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Yea stickem14 I do bowhunt its the greatest thing ever..i killed my buck opening wkend..it wasnt a monster but it was a great memory..Good luck


----------

